# Amplificador altavoz de telefono



## genaro garcia (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Desearía que alguien me proporcionara un esquema para aumentar la potencia del altavoz de un teléfono fijo utilizando el propio altavoz 
Como dato puedo aportar que la impedancia de estos altavoces (medida con el tester) es del orden de 280 ohmios

Un saludo


----------



## jmgm (Sep 18, 2011)

genaro garcia dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Desearía que alguien me proporcionara un esquema para aumentar la potencia del altavoz de un teléfono fijo utilizando el propio altavoz
> Como dato puedo aportar que la impedancia de estos altavoces (medida con el tester) es del orden de 280 ohmios
> ...



si mides con el tester lo que mides es resistencia no impedancia,y un amplificador usando el mismo altavoz no te lo aconsejo(lo quemarias)


----------



## genaro garcia (Sep 19, 2011)

Buenas noches:

Ante todo gracias por contestar:

Efectivamente, con el tester sólo medimos resistencia, pero el valor de la impedancia no ira muy desacorde ya que al aumentar esta también aumenta la resistencia. En todo caso el dato era para significar que no busco un C-Moy para una altavoz de 8 ohmios, sino para uno de bastante mayor impedancia

Con respecto a que se queme el altavoz del teléfono al amplificarlo sería incierto, ya que mientras no se sobrepase la potencia del mismo no le pasaría nada en absoluto. De hecho este tipo de amplificador, que se instala en serie con el cable del auricular, se vende comercialmente, como puedes ver en la siguiente dirección:

http://www.google.es/imgres?q=ampli...art=18&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:18&tx=69&ty=48

Un cordial saludo, y a ver si ahora con este dato hay alguien mas que de una idea sobre el tema


----------



## yuccez (Sep 19, 2011)

hechale mano a un tda2822 en bridge, te brinda algo asi cono 1.5 watts,(suficientes) si es al altavoz de la base del telefono, no creo que se queme, saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 20, 2011)

y uno con dos transistores 2n3904 de dos etapas y solo 3V


----------



## genaro garcia (Sep 20, 2011)

¿Algún esquemilla aunque sea hecho a mano en el paint?


----------



## yuccez (Sep 20, 2011)

genaro garcia dijo:


> ¿Algún esquemilla aunque sea hecho a mano en el paint?



es de un tda2822m, este creo que no pasa de 1 watt, lo he probado y pienso que se puede adaptar bien a tus nescecidades, ademas es barato, compacto y tambien anda en el rango de los 3v, te dejo el link de la pagina, hay variedad por si te interesa otrohttp://www.proyectoelectronico.com/amplificadores-audio/amplificadores-baja-potencia-ic.html


----------



## genaro garcia (Sep 20, 2011)

Muchas gracias Yuccez, lo probaré este fin de semana


----------



## yuccez (Sep 23, 2011)

genaro garcia dijo:


> Muchas gracias Yuccez, lo probaré este fin de semana


me comentas como te fue, la verdad son muy simples y entendibles esos esquemas


----------



## genaro garcia (Sep 24, 2011)

Buenas tardes, Yuccez

Por motivos de trabajo voy a estar desplazado de mi domicilio durante unos días, pero nada mas que vuelva me pondré con ello y te contaré mis impresiones sobre este circuito, que por lo que he leído es bastante bueno

Saludos cordiales


----------



## genaro garcia (Oct 9, 2011)

Buenas tardes:

Siguiendo con el tema este me he decantado por construir el proyecto que viene el la siguiente dirección:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_audifonos.php

(se puede bajar el esquema en PDF en esa misma página)

Pues bien, si se analiza el circuito en la placa PCB vienen 2 resitencias de 220 K en serie con la entrada, que en el circuito electrónico no vienen. Obviamente esto limita la amplificación, pero tengo mis dudas del porqué su utilización

Este circuito lo he montado también en "Bridge" y amplifica bastante bien. Si lo quiero hacer   en estéreo es porque lo quiero conectar a la salida del teléfono móvil y tengo la duda de si al tener este salida estéreo si se le coloca un amplificador "mono" si se puede echar a perder ese canal, al quedar abierto y sin carga

Un saludo y gracias anticipadas por la contestación
Genaro


----------



## yuccez (Oct 10, 2011)

genaro garcia dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Siguiendo con el tema este me he decantado por construir el proyecto que viene el la siguiente dirección:
> 
> ...


 mira paisano, yo arme ese ampli para audifonos y te puedo decir que asi es, para audifonos nada mas, por que para bocinas, no esperes mucha potencia, hablamos de menos de un watt, ahora que si lo quieres para celular, pues yo arme uno con un tda2003, precisamente en mono, uniendo las 2 salidas (L y R) mediante unas resistencias, ahi en esa pagina lo muestra en la parte de filtro pasa bajos, bueno pues que si lo usaras asi tal cual solo un canal, pues no pasa nada, solo que no escucharias los "paneos" de las melodias, pero un tda2003 con una bocina de 4 ohms, suena  muy bien, saludos y espero te haya servido


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 10, 2011)

genaro garcia dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Siguiendo con el tema este me he decantado por construir el proyecto que viene el la siguiente dirección:
> 
> ...


sabes que hice una vez,(eso si era un telefono antiguo de disco) hice una bobina con chapa de hierro de un transformador desarmado y le coloque un amplificador entre las puntas de la bobina, entonces cuando hablaba la persona colocaba la bobina cerca del auricular del microtelefono y como esta bobina era incucida por el auricular,eso generaba una tension que era amplificada por el amplificador; hay que tomar en cuenta que era uno de esos telefonos de disco.Habria que hacer una bobina acorde a los telefonos nuevos y amplificar la tension que produce,creo que seria una opcion sin tocar nada del telefono,sino hacete este circuito que es facil y extrae el audio de la linea de telefono, debes agregarle un ampli cualquiera; el preset te limita la tension de entrada al amplificador


----------



## genaro garcia (Oct 12, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el aporte, pero tengo algunas dudas respecto a él:Veo muchas resistencias y potenciometros en serie que van a limitar la señal, cuando yo pretendo hacer todo lo contrario. También hay otro dato y es que yo no voy a coger la señal de la línea del teléfono, sino de la que va directamente al auricular. Y esta señal ya tiene electrónica de por medio (de hecho está amplificada pero me es insuficiente)
No obstante en unos días haré el circuito y lo probaré, pues como bien dices, es bastante sencillo

Y ya puestos a ello desearía saber si al montaje del amplificador monofónico que he hecho con el TDA 2822 se le puede poner un control de tono

Saludos cordiales


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 12, 2011)

genaro garcia dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte, pero tengo algunas dudas respecto a él:Veo muchas resistencias y potenciometros en serie que van a limitar la señal, cuando yo pretendo hacer todo lo contrario. También hay otro dato y es que yo no voy a coger la señal de la línea del teléfono, sino de la que va directamente al auricular. Y esta señal ya tiene electrónica de por medio (de hecho está amplificada pero me es insuficiente)
> No obstante en unos días haré el circuito y lo probaré, pues como bien dices, es bastante sencillo
> 
> Y ya puestos a ello desearía saber si al montaje del amplificador monofónico que he hecho con el TDA 2822 se le puede poner un control de tono
> ...



Aca en argentina la tension de la linea de telefono es de 70 voltios,ademas la idea de las resistencias y el preset es que la tension de salida sea la necesaria para que el ampli no sea saturado,pensa que la idea es de sacar el audio de la linea.
Otra cosa que debes tomar en cuenta que la tension que va al auricular del microtelefono viene amplificada,por ende debes poner un preset para bajar esa tension para que sea acorde con la entrada de el ampli;tambien tenes que ver que "Z" de salida tiene el amplificador del telefono,porque creo que debes igualar las Z de ambas cosas,el ampli del aparato y el ampli que vos haces.Yo creo que es demasiado hacer un ampli con un CI,no es simple uno con transistores????
si la tension del ampli del telefono es insuficiente,no debes de colocar un preamplificador para aumentar la entrada al ampli,o con esa tension te alcanza para exitar un amplificador comun???
Yo te insisto en que tomes el audio de la linea,asi no tocas el telefono,creo que si lo haces bien, no tocas el telefono para nada


----------



## genaro garcia (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola, de nuevo:

En un primer momento también yo pensé en coger el audio directamente de la línea telefónica, pero el problema está en que la línea telefónica no es la convencional de toda la vida, sino que es un telefóno IP y desconozco completamente cómo funciona este sistema


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 15, 2011)

genaro garcia dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo:
> 
> En un primer momento también yo pensé en coger el audio directamente de la línea telefónica, pero el problema está en que la línea telefónica no es la convencional de toda la vida, sino que es un telefóno IP y desconozco completamente cómo funciona este sistema


SI es un IP busca en internet sobre como funciona y vez que hacer


----------

